# Seeking Roamio with minis.



## Caryn (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm seeking a Roamio with minis and a slide remote.
I need 3TB storage.

I've been advised that I should ask for the "all-in" but I think most of us know that when a company gets "stepped on" (purchased) one can't expect the lifetime service to be honored.

TiVo, themselves, wouldn't commit today on used equipment due to the takeover.

Please reply to me if you are selling one of the configuration mentioned.

I bought the 2TB Bolt listed here but somehow the sale went south. Paypal reversed the charges and maybe it's as innocent as the seller changed his mind (would have been nice if he just called me to say so).

In any event, I'm a valid shopper so post away!

Thank you!

Caryn


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Roamio Pro that I think had the HD upgraded. I will PM you and you can let me know your interest.

It has lifetime service, which is probably what the "all in" means.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Caryn said:


> I'm seeking a Roamio with minis and a slide remote.
> I need 3TB storage.
> 
> I've been advised that I should ask for the "all-in" but I think most of us know that when a company gets "stepped on" (purchased) one can't expect the lifetime service to be honored.
> ...


You have bad information on not being able to transfer Lifetime. The Tivo website says you can transfer lifetime. I just got off the phone transferring a Roamio, 2 Minis, and a Series 3 HD.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...ion/Transferring-a-TiVo-Device-to-a-New-Owner



andrews777 said:


> I have a Roamio Pro that I think had the HD upgraded. I will PM you and you can let me know your interest.
> 
> It has lifetime service, which is probably what the "all in" means.


I believe the Roamio Pro came with a 3TB drive. In any event, if you got a plus you can buy a 3TB drive for probably under $100 and install it. Its just a matter of pulling the cover off and swapping it. The box self configures it after that.


----------

